# Conexión de CPU a una lap top



## Abdy Córdova Colorado (Jul 20, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo un CPU sin monitor que esta en buenas condiciones y tambien tengo una lap top que ya le queda poca memoria en su disco duro, mi intención es usar el disco duro mientras consigo el minitor del CPU, pero no se si se puede conectar el CPU y la lap top de tal forma que yo solo use el disco duro del CPU como un respaldo de la lap top, como veran no quiero desarmar el CPU de su gabinete porque mas adelante le conseguire el minitor. No se alguien me pueda ayudar de como le puedo hacer con esto y si no se puede de esa forma como le podría hacer solo usando la pantalla de la lap top conectado al CPU. mi correo es ABDY_COCAS@hotmail.com les estare muy agradecido con su ayuda.


----------



## maunix (Jul 20, 2006)

Los monitores de las laptop o notebooks, son LCD. 

Los monitores aptos para la placa de video de tu pc  de seguro son CRT.

Debieras conseguir o hacer un 'adaptador' de CRT a LCD, sobre todo a las conexiones específicas que usa la pantalla de la laptop que tienes entre manos.

Esto por supuesto implica que debas 'desarmar' la laptop y conseguir información al respecto.

Si lo quieres hacer como diversión, hazlo, ahora si lo quieres hacer para trabajar, te sugiero esperar a que te llegue el monitor.  

Saludos


----------



## shungokugatsu (Jul 28, 2006)

Existe un gabinete que vender comercialmente que hace posible convertir tu HD de tu PC en un disco duro de almacenamiento por usb. Asi que solo tendras k deskonectar tu HD de tu PC y conectarlo en el gabinete especial para k asi puedas almacenar tus datos via USB   

Espero k t haya sido de mucha ayuda..


----------

